# My 6 month Lo has started sleeping on his side!



## dollych

Hi,
My Lo is 6 months old and started sleeping on his side last night.
I'm a bit worried about it as when he rolls onto his tummy during the day, he can't roll back and i had images of him suffocating last night if i went into a deep sleep!!.
Does anyone elses Lo do this?. I know I'm probably being daft and worry too much:blush: as he looked really content asleep!. Thanks.


----------



## Lena

My son is 6 months and whenever we put him down on his back he immediately rolls on his tummy, even in his sleep! We had a few nights of rolling him back every few hours but then we thought, he's old enough now to decide how he wants to sleep, we just need to make it safe for him. He can pick his head and shoulders off the ground and sleeps on top of a cellular blanket so I dont think its possible for him to suffocate even if he sleeps face down (which, instinctively, babies don't) and we make sure his room is about 17C so that he doesn't overheat. I think its OK once they get to 6 months.


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

I would agree with Lena that at 6mths LO can lift / raise their head enough to move it to one side or cry if they are uncomfortable.
My LO likes to sleep on her side and has done since she was newborn when we used to roll a towel up either side of her, the one behind her up to her neck, the one in front up to her chest.
Once LO has mastered rolling back there really will be no stopping so I think you just got to make it as safe as you can - no bumpers, duvets, tucked down sheet and sleeping bag maybe x


----------



## Jellyt

My LO sleeps on her side and started doing so at around 6 months. If she did accidentally roll onto her stomach, she'd either cry or turn her head to the side and go back to sleep. She could roll back onto her back if she wanted to but never did so I just assumed she was more comfortable that way. She still sleeps on her side :).


----------



## aliss

Mine was a late roller (only properly about 1-2 weeks ago) and I just made sure to respond to his night cries very quickly as he also sleeps on his side. They can hold their head up for a very long time so even if they roll, they'll be fine. It's only a matter of time before LO starts rolling properly and then you'll have no worries (well, as a mom, you'll find another worry! But this one will be over)


----------



## OrangeJuice

My LO sleeps on her side and shes 1 month old, I dont see it a problem..


----------



## melorablack

Lo was fussing last night and there wasn't anything particularly wrong with him, then he rolled onto his side and fell fast asleep :thumbup:


----------



## dollych

Thanks girls. You are right, he can hold his head up now (nearly sitting up) so he will move his head to the side if he goes on his tummy........ hopefully!!!.
He's in a sleeping bag with no bumpers or covers so at least he will be safe. Ohhhhhhhhh the worries of being a Mummy!!! :)


----------

